# How can i flip an image horizontally without photoshop?



## Harbinger (Feb 16, 2014)

Its been too expensive whenever i have seen it for sale and im too much of a PC pansy to download it illegally incase something would go wrong.
I am however on the verge smashing whatever is in a 100 mile vicinity trying to flip this one shitty bastard image. I need to flip it for a print for someone, only EVERY image viewer i have has an option for everything BUT flipping it. I tried uploading it to sites like shitty flickr, which almost worked, got the image rotated, but when i accessed the original size option to download it undoes the editing which is 100% retarded.
Got that GIMP program just  now which is a confusing pain in the ass to get around, finally inverted the image, only i cant find the option to save it as anything but a gimp file. So i saved it as a gimp file just in the mean time, and then when i loaded it again its back to normal for no fucking reason.

Im at my wits end, sunday night, got a million and one things to do and i've spent almost two hours now on this one shitty image.

And yes, im mad.

Here's the image, it has to be this size.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 16, 2014)

Hahahah, i cant believe it, found the option to export as a jpg, for some reason its double the file size as the original jpg but whatever. Only now the thumbnails are showing the two files facing opposite directions as they should be. So i click on them each to check, and nope, they are now both reverted back to normal. So then i open them again and they've for some fucking reason switched back without being opened in anything fucking else.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 16, 2014)

Here http://i.imgur.com/poi6xMk.jpg 2592x3456, the same as the original.

In GIMP:

Select ---> Select all
Toolbox window - Flip tool (set to horizontal)
Click on the image.
Right click layer (that has the transformation) - Click anchor.
File - Save as
It's easy to manually type the file extension in (adding .jpg, .png, ect on the end. Gimp will save it as that as long as it's a compatible file type).


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 16, 2014)

You can also just use MSPaint. 

Select > Select All > Rotate > Horizontally


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 16, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> You can also just use MSPaint.
> 
> Select > Select All > Rotate > Horizontally


Considering OP's hobby it would be better to use a program that can help him with more advanced stuff if he chooses to do so in the future.

But yes, that would work too.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks both, thats an immense help. I probably wont have to do it ever again, someone wants a print of that photo but just flipped, i never flip my images, i try to keep them as close to how i saw them as possible. And thanks for flipping that, i'll try going that way myself, i think the way i saved it was the same, but it still ended up as a flipped jpg, just no idea why it kept going back and fourth in the viewer >_<


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 16, 2014)

Raptros said:


> Considering OP's hobby it would be better to use a program that can help him with more advanced stuff if he chooses to do so in the future.
> 
> But yes, that would work too.



I have no idea what his hobbies are, I just figured he needed to flip it for like a school project or something.


----------

